
Swift versus Java: the bitset performance test - deafcalculus
http://lemire.me/blog/2016/09/22/swift-versus-java-the-bitset-performance-test/
======
simophin
I think it's a bit unfair to compare Swift with hotspot jdk. Try Android?
(don't get me wrong I'm a big fan of Java, I just want to see the real world
comparison)

------
pawadu
You know you are micro-benchmarking when you get this

> m.l.m.b.Bitset.count avgt 5 0.001 ± 0.000 s/op

